# Red dot choice for revolver



## Hardwood (Nov 30, 2016)

I posted a similar post in scope section, guess I didnt realize there was a handgun section on gon. Ive got a Taurus 44 that Id like to start hunting with. Iron sights are good, but I know theres better. Been thinking of red dot. Ive had red dots on shotguns before with good luck, and have seen the mini red dots on pistols. Most my shots would be 10-75 yards. What would be my best bet, and economical bet on a red dot for hunting situations. Thanks


----------



## frankwright (Nov 30, 2016)

Red Dots are a good option as I said in the other thread.
Here is a 7 1/2" Ruger Redhawk .41 Mag with an Ultradot red Dot!


----------



## frankwright (Nov 30, 2016)

Actually same gun when it was scoped with a 2X.


----------



## jmoser (Dec 1, 2016)

UltraDot is the ticket for magnum hunting guns.  I like 30mm for a bit bigger view but the 1" is fine.
You can get an adjustable 4 dot size model or the standard fixed dot is fine for typical hunting ranges.
They even have a model with different reticles if the plain dot isn't enough for you.
I have the basic 30mm fixed dot on my .44 Ruger SRH.


----------



## Lilly001 (Dec 4, 2016)

I use a Burris FF2 on my G40 Glock. It is fast and accurate out to about 40-50 yards. After that the dot is to big for me to feel good about making accurate shots (3moa). For ranges beyond that I prefer a good scope.


----------



## JiminSC (Dec 24, 2016)

I have been using the Burris FF2 on my 5" 629 classic for years and it has held up well.


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2017)

Got a Weaver on my .41 Blackhawk. Has held up well. Sorry for sideways pic.


----------



## abangs (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't have a picture:  but I have a Vortex Venom reflex/red dot on my Desert Eagle .357 mag.  It does very well and was very reasonably priced - I think about $ 225 from Midway.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 31, 2017)

frankwright said:


> Red Dots are a good option as I said in the other thread.
> Here is a 7 1/2" Ruger Redhawk .41 Mag with an Ultradot red Dot!



I hate to hijack somebody else's post, but could you post a pic of that pistol in it's holster? I did one for a .44 SBH, but it was a much different set up, and I'm just curious.


----------



## rosewood (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey Frank, didn't you get your pictures backwards with your captions?  That first one is the 2x scope and the 2nd one is the ultradot right?


----------



## frankwright (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes I did, me and computers don't get along!


----------

